Ask HN: What are your predictions for 2019? - TekMol
======
anoncoward111
More legislative gridlock in Washington.

An economic downturn stemming from mortgages, student loans, and rising rates.

Continued deterioration in global income inequality.

And marijuana legalization will grow.

------
aogl
A bigger move towards decentralisation and a much bigger realisation about
privacy concerns.

